# Great Lakes Christmas Ale



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

after seeing a report on youngstown channel 21 and seeing all the post on FB about how great this stuff is, i dropped the $12 for a 6 pack  i gotta say im not that impressed. maybe i expected too much,maybe it was too much build up... but for $2 a bottle, i want my taste buds to be singing HALLELUJAH!!! HAAAALLALUJAH!!!!hallelujah....! on the positive side, im 3 bottles into the sixer and feeling no pain, it is 7.5%


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

There are a ton of better beers but its a seasonal beverage made locally so it gets attention. I like Breckinridge Xmas ale the best last year I drank every one I could get my hands on.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Give me a good ol Molsons gold anyday. Six of em and you can speak french !!! Mike


----------



## Steelheadphycho (Mar 12, 2012)

Parlay voo fran-say bretheren........
Yes the price AIN'T right on the Xmas ale but I'd rather pay $2 a bottle for the Great Lakes, brekenridge or Sam Adams than $2 for a bud light in a stinking bar...... "Hick-up". Yup!









Steelhead SIKE-O!


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Elevator brand Christmas ale is quite tasty. A tad more cinnamon.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Great Divide Hibernation comes in at 8+%, A malty Old English Style available only in the Fall/Winter months. Not a spiced Christmas Ale but a very tasty brew. 6 of these and you'll be ready to hibernate. Very tasty stuff that I look forward to every year this time.
Enjoy!! $10.99/6 pack
Currently enjoying a Founders Oatmeal Breakfast Stout...another good one at 8+%


----------



## OSUdaddy (Oct 18, 2010)

Taste of food or drinks is very subjective.............not everyone has the same tastes.

My wife, daughter, son and son in law love the stuff. In fact my wife asked me to buy a case of it tomorrow so she could have some and be able to bring a batch of it to our daughter/sil when we visit them on Saturday.

Regarding my taste.........I would rather have a Sam Adams Boston Lager.

To each their own.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Get the V12 from Victory Brewing and you will be happy for the holidays.


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

I tend to agree with OSU daddy...tastes being subjective. While I love's me beer and ales, I don't care for it to be "spiced" in any way. Christmas ales, Pumpkin ales, Summer ales with citrus....not for me.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

I grabbed my first case of the season yesterday, and although it still rocks, it follows the theory that it's gone a little downhill over the years. I guess the original brewmaster of the stuff left GL and is now the brewmaster for a brewery in Akron (can't remember the name). That brewery supposedly puts out what the original CA was about 7 years ago. This stuff is still good, and it will hit you with a brick if you're not careful.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Thirsty Dog is out of Akron, 12 Dogs of Christmas Ale

It's very good I had a couple 6'ers last season.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

my beer of choice is Molson XXX ....light beer for me....it only takes a couple at 7.3% ....and for me an excellent tasting beer ....but if you are a bud light drinker most don't care for the stronger beer taste.....and at 12.99 a 12 pack....well worth it to me....and available all year long....I use to make 4 trips a year to Windsor to buy 20 cases till Ohio upped there alcohol content law and they started importing it....so many years ago


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Yep that's the one Kgone...a buddy of mine (you met him, the Phish dude) did a side by side taste test...said the 12 dogs is boss.


----------



## kobra03 (Jun 28, 2012)

I used to love Great Lakes Beer. I was a huge fan. They went through and made there tanks bigger, when they did this all of there beer went to crap. I gave Xmas ale one last chance, its so watered down compared to the past years. I now drink Thristy dog 12 Dogs of Xmas. For a good local Xmas ale you can't beat it. Another really good Xmas beer is ST bernardis Christmas Abbey Ale. Not for the weak tho. Very strong beer but oh so good.


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

It seems like this year's batch of GL christmas ale is not as good as in year's past. It does seem like it is watered down


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

K gonefishin said:


> Thirsty Dog is out of Akron, 12 Dogs of Christmas Ale
> 
> It's very good I had a couple 6'ers last season.


12 Dogs is much better and more consistent than the Great Lakes Christmas Ale, without a doubt.

Either one, try a mix of cinnamon and sugar like you would on cinnamon toast. Rim the glass as you would a margarita. Seems a little girly but it is really really good.


----------



## F1504X4 (Mar 23, 2008)

Shiner cheer is another excellent Christmas ale. I was introduced to it at the end of the season last year, you better believe if I see it, I'm stocking up! It flys off the shelves!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

ErieRider said:


> 12 Dogs is much better and more consistent than the Great Lakes Christmas Ale, without a doubt.
> 
> Either one, try a mix of cinnamon and sugar like you would on cinnamon toast. Rim the glass as you would a margarita. Seems a little girly but it is really really good.


I'll second that emotion......

12 Dogs is superior to Xmas Ale. I thought both of them were a bit off last year though. Drank a 12 Dogs yesterday, though, and it was exquisite!

As far as the cinammon, I just pour the beer to a good frothy head and then put a dash o' cinna right on the head. Magnifique!!!


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

My 10 gallon batch of Christmas Ale is now in the secondary fermenters (glass carboy's) awaiting bottling in a few weeks. It's a strong pale ale with a modest amount of fugles dry hopping and absolutely no added spices. I broke my hydrometer, but it will likely finish out around 7%. If I want spice, I'll get a piece of pie. My brew is a traditional, conservative ale that comes with a red label and I worked to pay for it and brew it.


----------



## nooffseason (Nov 15, 2008)

I saw the Winter Warmer from the Brew Kettle in Giant Eagle yesterday. They had stacks of cases of it. I looked hard and couldn't find a price. Now I don't mind paying $9-12 for a 6 pack if it's an awesome beer, especially at 8.0abv. But I didn't buy it just on principle, put a damn price on it, I dont like deception. 

Anyone tried the Winter Warmer? It sounded good

I've tried most of the Christmas Ales. I also liked the 12 dogs one from last year. Drank a bunch of that last year. The Breckenridge one was great too. The Great Lakes one is overpriced, in my opinion. I'd rather drink an imperial IPA at that price.


----------



## cheezemm2 (Apr 7, 2004)

Another nod for the Dawg...much better than the great lakes!

I had a chocolate xmas stout the other day at 10%...definitely have one of those for the winter after shoveling snow


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

shroomhunter said:


> Great Divide Hibernation comes in at 8+%, A malty Old English Style available only in the Fall/Winter months. Not a spiced Christmas Ale but a very tasty brew. 6 of these and you'll be ready to hibernate. Very tasty stuff that I look forward to every year this time.
> Enjoy!! $10.99/6 pack
> Currently enjoying a Founders Oatmeal Breakfast Stout...another good one at 8+%


Another holiday ale that isn't spiced up is Sierra Nevada Celebration Ale. Sort of a fresh hop IPA but with dark malts. Good price point as well.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Winter Warmer is the bomb, so good I made some at the Brewkettle on Friday with my dad and brother. A fresh kettle of it just for us! If you have never made your own beer do it! cool experience.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

ironman172 said:


> my beer of choice is Molson XXX ....light beer for me....it only takes a couple at 7.3% ....and for me an excellent tasting beer ....but if you are a bud light drinker most don't care for the stronger beer taste.....and at 12.99 a 12 pack....well worth it to me....and available all year long....I use to make 4 trips a year to Windsor to buy 20 cases till Ohio upped there alcohol content law and they started importing it....so many years ago


Molson XXX?! Wow! Have a story about that one.

We first encountered it when we'd go fishing in Canada every year. We'd hit the Brewery Retail in Sault Ste. Marie and get some Canadian beer to go with the case we'd bring from home. My buddy sees this "strong beer", and decides to get a 12. We throw it in the cooler and drive north to a little town called Hawk Junction where we'd get on a train to go up to the lake. Well, the 4 of us drank the 12 Molson XXX's on the train ride. We were so blitzed when we got to the lake we were just useless unloading the gear from the boxcar. And once we got our gear in the cabin all of us just flopped in our bunks and fell asleep! We renamed the stuff "Death X"!


----------



## ou_bird (Apr 22, 2004)

I'm drinking a 12 dogs of christmas while reading this. Good stuff. jay


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Steelheadphycho said:


> Parlay voo fran-say bretheren........
> Yes the price AIN'T right on the Xmas ale but I'd rather pay $2 a bottle for the Great Lakes, brekenridge or Sam Adams than $2 for a bud light in a stinking bar...... "Hick-up". Yup!
> View attachment 66277
> 
> ...


Good lord!!!! Do you always drive around with your loved in ones not properly seat belted in????

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Worm Man (Jan 7, 2006)

I too am a big fan of the 12 Dogs of Xmas Ale. As stated the brewmaster there left great lakes and makes the original recipe. If you haven't tried one you should. At 8.3% it doesn't take many until you are feeling no pain.


----------



## Yanky (May 7, 2008)

I've always been a great lakes fan having worked there and served it. That said, I bought a 6 of great lakes and a 6 of 12 dogs, not believing the hype, but knowing that the great lakes tasted off this year. I'll give it to you guys, 12 dogs is way better. Tastes like I remember great lakes used to taste. It's my new Xmas ale go to and it doesn't have the hype behind it so it's not sold out everywhere. Love it!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Steelheadphycho (Mar 12, 2012)

ErieRider said:


> Good lord!!!! Do you always drive around with your loved in ones not properly seat belted in????
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


No no no safety first I always say. I don't drive drunk and I don't put in gear until all is strapped in. But in the man cave, THE BEERS WILL F L O W M Y B R O !

YUUUP!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## walleyeslayer14 (Jul 5, 2012)

Another new one this year is Leinenkugels Snowdrift Vanilla Porter. Their newest seasonal is exquisite! Smooth taste not bitter. And Is 6% so not too strong. And like 8.99 a sixer. Try it you won't be disappointed!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

i also tried the snowdrift porter...very nice but a little bit too "candy" flavored for my taste though.

one beer everyone should try is Sierra Nevada TORPEDO. absolutely outstanding beer imo. Also I love the sam adams latitude 48 ipa. (both of these would be for people who do like bitter tasting beer)


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

walleteslayer14 said:


> Another new one this year is Leinenkugels Snowdrift Vanilla Porter. Their newest seasonal is exquisite! Smooth taste not bitter. And Is 6% so not too strong. And like 8.99 a sixer. Try it you won't be disappointed!
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


saaaay what?? VANILLA brew??? oh


----------



## Juls (Apr 12, 2004)

ezbite said:


> after seeing a report on youngstown channel 21 and seeing all the post on FB about how great this stuff is, i dropped the $12 for a 6 pack  i gotta say im not that impressed. maybe i expected too much,maybe it was too much build up... but for $2 a bottle, i want my taste buds to be singing HALLELUJAH!!! HAAAALLALUJAH!!!!hallelujah....! on the positive side, im 3 bottles into the sixer and feeling no pain, it is 7.5%


I agree. This year's batch was a complete disappointment to me. Last year's batch was absolutely fantastic. You could taste all the spices and honey that they tell you on the label is in the bottle. This year you can't taste them at all.

It just tastes like a regular ale. 

I waited all year for more and bought 3 6 packs thinking I was getting what I had last year. I should have only bought one. What a waste of money. Now I'm stuck drinking the rest of it and I don't even like it.

Booooooooo on you Great Lakes Brewing Co. for changing the recipe for the worse.

Juls


----------



## Steelheadphycho (Mar 12, 2012)

Juls said:


> I agree. This year's batch was a complete disappointment to me. Last year's batch was absolutely fantastic. You could taste all the spices and honey that they tell you on the label is in the bottle. This year you can't taste them at all.
> 
> It just tastes like a regular ale.
> 
> ...


Ok juls, ill take them beers off yer hands if ya don't want em.......


Steelhead SIKE-O!


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

I am not a huge fan of the GL Christmas Ale either.....I haven't looked to hard to find a "Christmas Ale" to like. Since they brough Ying here.....I'm hooked forever on their B&T. Their Octoberfest was pretty good stuff also.

I'd love to brew my own sometime also!


----------



## goldfishboy (Jul 13, 2004)

Apocalypse Cow beer, I bought this in a trip to a small liquor store in tex.

Pours into a nice golden yellow-ish orange color. The smell is great, slightly piney with some floral notes.

This brew starts kinda bitter up from, but then has a nice hoppy middle and finish.

A great brew. i have had a couple of the Three Flods that didn't live up to the hype, but this is a great brew.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

just drakn a 6'er of breckenridge christman ale... not an impressive taste either, BUT boy im buzzed>LOL>


----------



## Bigjoe (Aug 13, 2011)

MY Ale of choice...


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

goldfishboy said:


> A great brew. i have had a couple of the Three Flods that didn't live up to the hype, but this is a great brew.


Which FFF did you have?


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

just drank a sixer of Samuel Adams White Christmas, not too bad id give it a 4.5 outta 5 stars. just needs to be stronger for a 5 star rating


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Avery Old Jubilation, not impressed was going to buy another six of Hibernation but got talked into this one, sure wish I could have tried it first. Fortunately I had some Two Hearted to wash away the taste, unfortunately I have 5 of them left....anyone like them I'll trade for Great Divide Hibernation.
Picked up 2 bottles of 3Floyds Alpha Klaus, looking forward to trying that later, hope it's a good one.
Thank goodness Bell's Two Hearted is available year around!!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

OMG!!! DO NOT GET.....santas private reserve from ROGUE ALES. hahaha talk about nasty, tasted like someone washed a foot that was stuck up a butt in that bottle.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

ezbite said:


> OMG!!! * tasted like someone washed a foot that was stuck up a butt in it *.


LMFAO!!! 
AND YOU WOULD KNOW HOW THAT TASTED!!!! OMG funny 
(I'm doing fairly well right now! Homemade banana brandy rules! :Banane35

FYI, Lobster Lovers is STILL the only way to get SMASHED!


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Santa's Private Reserve is more like Great Lakes' "Nosveratu". Just less bite. The name is deceiving. I like it (ignoring above banter). 

My buddy and I like Brewkettle's christmas brew best. Then Great Lakes. Then Thirsty Dog. 

Have to try Brekenridge.


----------



## Worm Man (Jan 7, 2006)

I tried a new xmas ale yesterday and would recommend it. It was called southern tier 2xmas. I thought it was pretty good.


----------



## -C-IMP (Apr 25, 2008)

Don't miss 'Winter Soul' from Indigo Imp Brewing, a local Cleveland brewery.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

tomb said:


> Santa's Private Reserve is more like Great Lakes' "Nosveratu". Just less bite. The name is deceiving. I like it (ignoring above banter).
> 
> My buddy and I like Brewkettle's christmas brew best. Then Great Lakes. Then Thirsty Dog.
> 
> Have to try Brekenridge.


The Brewkettle's is really good, I think I posted a picture of the kettle below, this past Friday I went and bottled it up. For those who have never done it it's a great experience and you get alot of great beer. You can pick the style of beer you want so went with winter warmer, it tastes slightly different from there batch but that's how beer is. 

You either make your own label or pick from theirs. Here's ours, fitting huh?


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

K gonefishin said:


> The Brewkettle's is really good, I think I posted a picture of the kettle below, this past Friday I went and bottled it up. For those who have never done it it's a great experience and you get alot of great beer. You can pick the style of beer you want so went with winter warmer, it tastes slightly different from there batch but that's how beer is.
> 
> You either make your own label or pick from theirs. Here's ours, fitting huh?


I LIKE the label, sounds like a great place hope to get up there soon. I really DIG their Old 21, that stuff is DELICIOUS and the One Eyed Jack Porter was fantastic as well, they got the brewing down to a science there.

I would report on the 3Floyds Alpha Klaus but had already had a few others before I got to it and can't exactly remember its flavor although I'm certain it was good. I have 1 bottle left for my 12/20/12 Mayan Madness bonfire and I promise to drink that one first and report back on 12/21/12
Thanks for starting this thread, it is much more enjoyable than many others.
Have a SAFE and Enjoyable Holiday Season, ooops to politically correct....
Have a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year....SAFELY my fellow craft beer drinkers, and also you budmillerpabstyuenglingcolt45boonesfarm drinkers
yep missed a few but the message is clear......


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Been drinkin' their Christmas ale for years... it just went up in price this year.

I get $.99 pints of it at a little hole in the wall Italian joint...


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

boatnut said:


> I tend to agree with OSU daddy...tastes being subjective. While I love's me beer and ales, I don't care for it to be "spiced" in any way. Christmas ales, Pumpkin ales, Summer ales with citrus....not for me.


Ditto............but..............I'll have one or two just to be sociable....maybe three


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

shroomhunter said:


> I would report on the 3Floyds Alpha Klaus but had already had a few others before I got to it and can't exactly remember its flavor although I'm certain it was good. I have 1 bottle left for my 12/20/12 Mayan Madness bonfire and I promise to drink that one first and report back on 12/21/12..


It isn't really a Christmas ale. It is a porter that has a little spice. I actually prefer it to the GL ale. They currently have it on tap at Melt (Lakewood).


----------



## jay2k (Dec 21, 2005)

Samuel Smiths Winter Welcome Ale is a really good brew. Very hard to get your hands on though. I enjoyed the "october" beers this fall better than the winter ones that are out now. Had the GL Ale and also had a sixer of Sam Adams winter lager. Wasn't to impressed with either. Haven't had the 12 dogs yet, might give it a shot this week. K gone, that is a sweet label. Would love to try one of those!


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

Used to love Christmas Ale, but I agree with others that 12 Dogs steals the show. If any of you like a lighter beer, try Bell's Winter White Lager. They're a brewery out of Kalamazoo, Michigan, and the Winter White is light, smooth, and tasty.

They make my favorite year-round beer, Bell's Two-Hearted Ale. It's the one with the trout on the box. Try it!

Excellent brewery with offerings that rival Great Lakes and Thirsty Dog admirably.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Ok here is the scoop on the 3Floyds Alpha Klaus Christmas Porter, had to drink it Friday night. This was by far the most complex and unusual Porter I have ever tasted. This one starts out with a nose full of citrus hops, then came the chocolate and coffee along with the spices and the finish was very hoppy. This one is as complex as some of the Imperial Stouts, Expedition by Bell's, Dragons Milk by New Holland just to name a couple. I really dig these brews that change character as their temperature changes.

I agree JCStunner Bell's Two Hearted is my all time favorite, Michigan has a number of craft breweries and they all have some outstanding beers, I just finished a 6 of Good Humans by Shorts and that was a Brown that was delicious with quite a kick. I must say though that Ohio is coming on strong with with The Brew Kettle leading the way followed closly by Thirsty Dog, their Siberian Nights Stout is another good one.
As far as Winter Ales Great Divide Hibernation is still my favorite.
Now for the 12/20/12 Bonfire.....got lots of new stuff to try along with some good home brews!! 
Now a question for you guys...Has anyone tried 3 Frogs or Elevator and which of theirs would you recommend?


----------



## Eriesteamer (Mar 9, 2007)

Man had add my say in this posting. My old man ( my father ) was top drinker I ever knew. The first bottle was a one hit thats it. No it did not put him out it was just starting point then came a 2 swallow one and how many more beats me. LOL He was only one I ever knew could do the one bottle in one swallow. I was sure if I read all the post in here would seen mention Duquane or as it was called have a Duke as when all you need say in a bar was give me a Duke and every one knew what you asked for. Now to Duke man it was 3.4 to 7 % alahaol. first bottle hit you like a sledghammer. Second one left you want beat up all rest in bar if only they stand still. LOL after a 3thd it was show me the way home after I come out it. LOL To me my favorite was Hires Root beer or Dads rootbeer to hit my rear. LOL


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

Bell's Hopslam is coming out right around the corner...

Got a 6 of the Breckenridge Christmas Ale. It's quite interesting - not sure where I'd put it in the ranks of Xmas swill. The jury's still out...


----------



## Thor (May 3, 2012)

K gonefishin said:


> Thirsty Dog is out of Akron, 12 Dogs of Christmas Ale
> 
> It's very good I had a couple 6'ers last season.


 THIRSTY DOG!! I had heard that thirsty dog had the head brew master that had originally started at Great Lakes Brewery. I think that thirsty dog's Christmas ale is a bit better than great lakes. A long with the Dog theme, try Flying Dog beers too. 
Both of them make AWESOME Heffeweizens !

Flying Dog - In Heat Wheat, and Thirsty Dog - Whippet Wheat.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I just polished off a 6'er of Blue Moon Winter Abbey Ale....... not to shabby 

where can i get 12 dogs in ne ohio? i cant find it in the warren/niles area.


----------



## Steelheadphycho (Mar 12, 2012)

Alright! Picked up a bit o' leinenkugel's snowdrift vanilla porter for the "Mayan madness bonfire" 
Good flavor if you like porter. Smooth transparent coffee and cocoa taste. Enjoy the malt. 
Cuz of the snow n cold, I'm trading the bonfire for a duck dynasty marathon
Viva Si Robertson


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

We got something new, a bar that only serves draft brews. (The Daily Growler) They have 60 taps, featuring many of the brews mentioned in this thread. They sell 1/2-gallon growler bottles, or you can get a pint glass or a 5-ounce sample. 

The growlers go back for refilling, but this is the only local place that has a washer for the growlers, and they give you a clean one in exchange for the one you bring back. No trash!

I have a growler of Columbus Brewing Company Winter Warmer waiting for me in the fridge.

They have a few tables and chairs, and that's it, no food, no liquor, no wine. One thing, though, there's a tap for root beer.

*G* and this is right on the shore of Griggs at Fishinger and 33.


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

I have a new favorite. I'm sipping on an Anchor Brewing Company Christmas Ale, and it's the best I've had this year by far.

Picked it up at Acme. Every bit as pricey as Great Lakes, but well worth it.


----------



## Toolman (Jun 8, 2004)

Several Xmas/Winter seasonal brews that I like that were mentioned in this thread including 12 Dogs and Breckenridge Xmas. Sierra Nevada Celebration is a good one if you like it hopped up. 

Merry Christmas OGF'rs!

Tim


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Well I finally was able to get my hands on a sixer of "12 dogs of Christmas ale" and I honestly was surprised how much I liked it, I actually liked the taste  Cost me $13 for a 6 pack, but hey, seasons greetings. however... After 2 ales, I had a noticeable buzz.lol. Looked at the bottle and it's a 8.3 ale. Dayum!!


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

Many Fine beers are being brewed these day's .I do like Indigo Imp in any flavor!
Money becomes an issue when checking out some the beers I would like to try.Though some stores offer samples and that fits my wallet. Hard to pay for something I might not care for.


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

> Well I finally was able to get my hands on a sixer of "12 dogs of Christmas ale" and I honestly was surprised how much I liked it, I actually liked the taste Cost me $13 for a 6 pack, but hey, seasons greetings. however... After 2 ales, I had a noticeable buzz.lol. Looked at the bottle and it's a 8.3 ale. Dayum!!


I worked my way through four of those on Sunday evening. It was very good. Not sure I could bring myself to pay that much for it, but since it was on my bro in law's dime...I didn't stop at one. 

I also had a Great Lakes Christmas at a restaurant last week and it definitely did not taste the same as what I had consumed in previous years.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

The Moerlein Winter Warmer Ale is fantastic btw, if you haven't tried this Cincinnati beer then you should do yourself a favor!


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Found a case of Hopslam in Lexington, KY this stuff is hard to find by this time. This is one of the best Imperail IPA's ever, I had a bottle of Pliny The Elder and 3Floyds Dreadnaught recently very tasty stuff but Hopslam out of Michigan is right up there with them.


----------



## willy (Apr 27, 2007)

BFG said:


> I worked my way through four of those on Sunday evening. It was very good. Not sure I could bring myself to pay that much for it, but since it was on my bro in law's dime...I didn't stop at one.
> 
> I also had a Great Lakes Christmas at a restaurant last week and it definitely did not taste the same as what I had consumed in previous years.


"$13 for a 6 pack" no not cheap, but let's do the math.

13/6 = 2.17 per tasty beverage.

When is the last time you went out and had a real beer for $2.17?


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

If you like Hopslam which I do. great lakes has a new one out which is a short run called Alchemy Ale it's a Double IPA 9.4 ABV it's good, a 4 pack will put you on the couch


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Yes the Alchemy is delicious as is Brew Kettle Old 21!! Columbus Brewing has a short run out called Creeper but I don't believe it's being bottled, i'll know more later. If you want to try an IPA that is surprisingly tasty give Columbus Brewing IPA a shot, it's right up there with Two Hearted.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Te winking lizard in Columbus has the alchemy brew as its beer of the month I believe. Good stuff.


----------



## dumbagain (Jul 10, 2006)

Try the Holly Jolly Christmas Ale this holiday season. Nice balance of spice and malt.
Second the Columbus for Imperial IPA, Bodhi is a great drinker!


----------



## dumbagain (Jul 10, 2006)

Thats Fat Head's Holly Jolly.


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

Buckeye Beer Engine in Lakewood had their Hopfest event last weekend. 30 rotating taps of hoppy delights. Provided the opportunity to have 3-floyds dreadnaught, columbus Bodhi, columbus creeper, bell's hopslam, and cask bell's two-hearted over the weekend. Designated driver required.


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

Steel Cranium said:


> Buckeye Beer Engine in Lakewood had their Hopfest event last weekend. 30 rotating taps of hoppy delights. Provided the opportunity to have 3-floyds dreadnaught, columbus Bodhi, columbus creeper, bell's hopslam, and cask bell's two-hearted over the weekend. Designated driver required.


You drink all those and you'll need a stretcher to go along w/ your DD!

My buddy just pick me up a 2 case mixer from 3 Floyds Brewery. Got Alpha King, Zombie Dust, Gumballhead, and Robert the Bruce.

I've not had the cask Bell's Two Hearted. Recommended?


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

Bucket Mouth said:


> You drink all those and you'll need a stretcher to go along w/ your DD!
> 
> My buddy just pick me up a 2 case mixer from 3 Floyds Brewery. Got Alpha King, Zombie Dust, Gumballhead, and Robert the Bruce.
> 
> I've not had the cask Bell's Two Hearted. Recommended?


If you are lucky enough to find it. Have had it on cask at Bells (kalamazoo), beer engine (lakewood), and fat heads (north olmsted). Much smoother on cask, less bitter finish than the bottle. Had Hopslam on cask earlier this year - way too smooth for a 10% brew. 

Luckily all were in snifters (smaller servings) and spread out over two sessions. Had those and a few others. They had Robert the Bruce as well, but I was getting into the IPAs.


----------

